
Crannogs: Neolithic-Era Artificial Islands - DanBC
https://www.amusingplanet.com/2019/07/crannogs-neolithic-era-artificial.html
======
hughes
Not related to the article itself, but the "SmoothScroll for websites" script
that the page loads is incredibly frustrating to interact with. Why do people
feel the need to override browser scrolling behavior? They've even overridden
the mousewheel, arrow keys, space bar, and End key, and even disabled the Home
key completely.

------
peterwwillis
According to the Scottish Crannog Centre, they have found artifacts at the
site that came from Turkey around 500 BC. They also believe the crannogs may
have served as floating trading outposts. The hills surrounding the Crannog
Centre were apparently filled with 10's of thousands of people, and there was
a local industry, though I forget what it was. It's a lovely site with great
recreations of ancient technology and villages, and nearby towns are quaint.

------
DanBC
There's a Wikipedia article here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crannog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crannog)

------
vivekd
Doesnt seem to make much sense for defense unless you're defending against a
small group of attackers since you cant fit many defending forces on the
Crannog.

If it was protection from raiders or animals using those stones to build a
wall would make more practical sense. Im guessing they were probably done for
a religoius or spiritual purpose

~~~
reillyse
There weren't large numbers of attackers back then. The article is talking
about the Neolithic-Era so approx 3500 BC. I would say that it would be
relatively easy to defend against 5x the amount of people if you could pick
them off as they swam across the water. You literally could be throwing spears
or rocks at them as they tried to swim.

------
gregoryexe
Neolithic 1%ers and their elite lake front Crannogs...

~~~
jacobush
You jest, but if they were trading outposts as mentioned, there may be be a
grain of truth to this!

